# Is felt paper a sufficient vapor barrier for hardwood floor?



## jaj808 (Mar 20, 2008)

We are putting down 3/4" hardwood in our living room and dining room. Would using felt paper instead of another product (such as QuietWalk) be okay? Since its on the first floor, we are not really all that concerned with noise reduction. The areas we are doing are above a finished basement.

Thank you.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Just to clarify: When you say felt paper, are you referring to "Roofing Felt"?

Roofing felt is fine on two levels: For the flooring itself, in standard installation, and also for it being installed above a basement area.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Normally Craft paper is used.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Normally Craft paper is used.


Yes, it is.

However, when installing hardwood above a basement or garage, it is recommended that a treated paper, such as roofing felt be used.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

It doesn't really matter either way. Once you put thousands of holes in it installing the floor, it won't be much of a vapor barrier anyway.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jerryh3 said:


> It doesn't really matter either way. Once you put thousands of holes in it installing the floor, it won't be much of a vapor barrier anyway.


Actually, it does in fact matter. 

We have a current worker, that installed all forms of flooring professionally for 7 years for a company. He did a job installing hardwood in a room above a garage. It was properly acclaimated, yet, it ended up buckling. The flooring rep, and the supplier rep both looked at the floor. The determination was that, if roofing felt had been used, rather than rosen paper, the flooring would not have buckled. 

In that case, the rosen (untreated) paper absorbed airborn moisture from the garage. Roofing felt is treated, and will not absorb moisture.

We make it a habit to just use Roofing felt for all hardwood and engineered wood flooring.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Actually, it does in fact matter.
> 
> We have a current worker, that installed all forms of flooring professionally for 7 years for a company. He did a job installing hardwood in a room above a garage. It was properly acclaimated, yet, it ended up buckling. The flooring rep, and the supplier rep both looked at the floor. The determination was that, if roofing felt had been used, rather than rosen paper, the flooring would not have buckled.
> 
> ...


I guess so. I've used felt paper under the hardwood I have done, but I've heard mixed opinions. That installation you refered to, since it was over unconditioned space, would probably have benefited from the felt. But, since this install is going over a finished/conditioned area, it may be less of an issue.


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

jerryh3 said:


> It doesn't really matter either way. Once you put thousands of holes in it installing the floor, it won't be much of a vapor barrier anyway.


Thank you! You are 100% correct. All the paper is for is to eliminate any dust that may migrate upwards and get under the wood flooring causing squuks and grinding noise.

As far as a floor buckling how can the paper make a difference? The floor is NAILED down! Usually if the floor buckles its due to the fact that it was not allowd to move like if it were installed too close to the walls and not enough gap was left to allow for expension


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jerryh3 said:


> ..... But, since this install is going over a finished/conditioned area, it may be less of an issue.


The OP's never stated that the hardwood was over a "finished/conditioned space"? 

They stated it was to be on the 1st floor. 

That would mean that it is over the basement/cellar area. I believe that is the reason why they asked the original question, and made it a point to state that this was on the first floor level.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

USP45 said:


> Thank you! You are 100% correct. All the paper is for is to eliminate any dust that may migrate upwards and get under the wood flooring causing squuks and grinding noise.
> 
> As far as a floor buckling how can the paper make a difference? The floor is NAILED down! Usually if the floor buckles its due to the fact that it was not allowd to move like if it were installed too close to the walls and not enough gap was left to allow for expension


Regardless of hardwood flooring being nailed down, moisture and/or humidity can still cause buckling.

http://www.tricountyfloors.com/wood&wtr.htm

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/flooring/msg0709315612187.html

http://woodfloordoctor.com/_ask_the_expert/comp/hardwood_floor_buckling_due_to_moisture_content.html

http://www.home-smart.org/trouble_s...cat_1=753&cat_2=800&cat_3=801&ref=3901:TS_I_3

http://www.highlandhardwoods.com/faq.html


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Where in the OP's statement, did they say that this was over a "finished/conditioned space"?
> 
> They stated it was 1st floor.
> 
> That means that it is over the basement/cellar area.


"The areas we are doing are above a finished basement."


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Regardless of hardwood flooring being nailed down, moisture and/or humidity can still cause buckling.
> quote]
> 
> I am sorry, I neglected to forsee the problem of moisture getting into the wood. But yes, you could very well be right then as the rosin paper would absorb the moisture.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jerryh3 said:


> "The areas we are doing are above a finished basement."


My bad, thanks for the correction.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> My bad, thanks for the correction.


No problem. But you're right about the moisture. It doesn't matter how it gets into the wood, it's still a problem. Best thing to do for any home is to try to keep the inside humidity at a constant level to avoid changes in the wood.


----------



## lawndart (Mar 24, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Actually, it does in fact matter.
> 
> We have a current worker, that installed all forms of flooring professionally for 7 years for a company. He did a job installing hardwood in a room above a garage. It was properly acclaimated, yet, it ended up buckling. The flooring rep, and the supplier rep both looked at the floor. The determination was that, if roofing felt had been used, rather than rosen paper, the flooring would not have buckled.
> 
> ...


It's a good habit to get into. My company does the same, because there is a difference.


----------



## MaroonStangMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Has anyone ever used QuietWalk or Insulayment under a 3/4" nailed down hardwood floor? I believe the original poster asked about these as well and I'd be interested to hear any response you guys may have as I will be installing the same 3/4" throughout the entire home soon. I'm having a tough time deciding between roofing felt and either of the two mentioned above because I couldn't find any extensive posts on either in regards to being used under hardwood.

My home is single story and the basement is unfinished.


----------

